# Romeo wont eat. Worms? PLEASE HELP!!!



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok to start off please dont tell me to take him to the vet... yes i am going to take him in but unfortunitly right now i just dont have the money until the end of the week. 

Ok now for whats going on... Romeo has been eating less and less lately and been very tired. He is 7 months old now and has had all of his shots including being dewormed when younger, also when i got him i took him to the vet and had his blood work done and everything was good. I know he got real sick when he was young but the breeder didnt say what it was from. Well tonight i took him out to go to the bathroom like usual, and i noticed instead of a healthy large stool he only had a little one and it looked to be that ONE worm was near if not IN it... To give you some backround to Romeo, he has always been inside with us and we feed him premium puppy gold. The only thing i can think of is that maybe some bacteria got into his food after we mixed it with raw egg and micro-waved it and then it sat out for a little while? am i missing something? he got his rabies shots at 4 months and that was the last thing we took him for... 



Im really worried about him because he has always had problems athletically and gets tired really fast. At first i thought it was just him being a pup, but he still gets tired really fast and cant run for very long. thanks in advance


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

Is he up on his parvo vacs? How about drinking.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

H224thGenSedan said:


> Is he up on his parvo vacs? How about drinking.


yes he drinks steady water. and parvo vacs? um i guess. he had all his up to date shots and the vet said the last one he needed was at 4 months for rabies.


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

Parvo is a sickness that younger dogs can get. My lab/heeler mix got it when she was a pup. She got it from eating stool. I noticed one day that she started to act weird. She didnt have the energy and the drive as usual during play time. Let it go for that night thinking mabye she was just up some of the night and didnt rest well. Next morning let her out and had a smoke while she is outside. Went and checked her stool and it was very runny. So I scheduled an apoitment and took her in later that day. Vet told me she had parvo. Didnt really know much about it at the time (years back) so I left her there for the care needed and went home to start researching. The biggest thing is to try and force them to eat and drink and make sure they stay warm. Try and take his food bowl and set it in front of where he/she is laying at to try and intise the eating. Is the dog vomiting at all?


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

H224thGenSedan said:


> Parvo is a sickness that younger dogs can get. My lab/heeler mix got it when she was a pup. She got it from eating stool. I noticed one day that she started to act weird. She didnt have the energy and the drive as usual during play time. Let it go for that night thinking mabye she was just up some of the night and didnt rest well. Next morning let her out and had a smoke while she is outside. Went and checked her stool and it was very runny. So I scheduled an apoitment and took her in later that day. Vet told me she had parvo. Didnt really know much about it at the time (years back) so I left her there for the care needed and went home to start researching. The biggest thing is to try and force them to eat and drink and make sure they stay warm. Try and take his food bowl and set it in front of where he/she is laying at to try and intise the eating. Is the dog vomiting at all?


no Romeo has not vomitted at all. and he has been tired since we got him for the most part. like i said he was sick when young so i thought he was just behind the curve of growing strenght wise... but he would always eat. now he is barely eating once a day like i said. i really doubt its parvo just because of the fact that he is not dead already and is 7 months old now. the only thing that has recently changed that started all this was the lack of appetiete the past few days and now the fact that i THOUGHT i saw a worm in his stool tonight.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

well go get some dewormer- or go to 1800petmeds n get a stronger one mailed asap n as soon as u got cash in hand be prepared to empty your pockets at the vet. get bloodwork done, heartworm test, get ur pup on those meds, flea/tick prevention, or revolution n knock out all three in one packet. get a fecal test to be sure. besides that... i dunno  is he movin slower? seem to be in pain? does he chew on things? could he have gotten into something that could be causing a blockage? could stop poop and make him not want to eat... that would mean an xray, meds or perhaps surgery on ur pup. do u have pet insurance? might be somethin u wanna think about. bein broke sucks i know but they rely on us to take the best care of em. god knows they give us all they got every day.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

The only problem with trying stuff without really knowing whats going on is you could essentially "waste" more money then if you just went to the vet, I know it's expensive, but puppies tend to be expensive. A puppy shouldn't be tired most of the time. 

Why was he sick before???


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok pittielove29 get off your high horse and don't reply with something sarcastic. Its people and responses like yours that make people like me not want to be part of this board or even ask for ADVICE. I never said anyone was a vet, I just asked for advice. Keep your comments to yourself because they are definitely not helpful and for that reason why even reply? Thanks for everyone else who tried to help.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

back to the post- most puppies need at least 2 rounds of deworming and sometimes the breeders do the first ones, other times not. depends on the quality of the breeder. your pup would do well to have medicine again. as for the bloodwork- i think it should be standard in an exam and gives you a better idea as to whats goin on in your pup. heartworm test is important as well as the preventative meds. until you get to the vets tho- and hopefully your pup has the time and it's not a hugely pressing medical issue- continue to monitor food and water intake and poops. would take him out potty on a leash to watch closely and see if u do see worms or if u were mistaken. also keep an eye out for strange things being passed too. if he had eaten something blockin the passage it may just work itself out naturally. strongly suggest the pet insurance tho. a lot of vets will start a tab for you and bill later, or let you post date checks or make payments on bills too. might check that possibility out asap. just a thot.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You were given a great suggestion to get your dog some wormer, but if you'll have the money by the end of the week then don't waste your time buying something. Go in and get the dog some blood work and a fecal done as soon as possible. Shots or lack there of are not your issue as I'm sure you know.

Dog food won't cause tape worms. Durring the kibbling (cooking) process it kills bacteria, harmful parasites, and a lot of the nutrients of your dog food believe it or not! 

Now, parasites are what causes worms... generally the white visible worms that you see are tape worms which are a result of your dog eating fleas. 

There are also other nasty little boogers that your dog can pick up from eating or going potty in the same place as another dog who is contaminated. Those worms are called Whip Worms which will cause loss of appetite, vomitting, and lethargy if left gone for a long time. 

Long story short... the vet will determine which type of parasite he has, look to see if there's anything off medically that his blood will tell them. 

You will need... to get your dog wormed and on parasite protection both flea and heartworm especially since it's starting to warm up.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Make sure to take a stool sample to the vet when you go. That way they can tell what your dog has. Also if the dog had parvo before it can cause permanent damage in the intestine and heart that can affect the dog for the rest of it's life. Only the vet can see your dog and physically examine it to tell you whats wrong. We can only guess.


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

thats similar to how my dog was when he was a pup, ended up it was heart worms.not thats what yers has just sounds similar


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

First thing first, how much food are you feeding?
Are you sure you saw worms or you just saw something white?

I would guess it is not worms because you would see more than one. Dogs with bad infestations get really sick not just go off food for a while.

IMO I would guess it is more of him going through a growing stage and they can sometimes start to eat less.

Like Sydney said don;t waste your money unless you know what is going on but I would not rush off the the vet just yet either.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Most vets will let you bring a fecal sample in without paying for an office visit. When I saw worms in Lady's poo, I just brought the poo to the vet, and then I came home with meds. The meds were pricey from the vet, I think like $80 to treat 3 dogs, but he didnt charge me for the fecal. If it had been negative, it prolly woulda been like $15 for the test.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

awesome replies! thanks for the help in this situation. i am guessing i just saw something because today my room-mate examined his stool twice and found nothing. then when i got home i had him poop and i looked at it and it was alot more healthy then last night with no traces of worms. maybe i was seeing things, or maybe there was something in the grass aside from his stool but i just get worried because he is literally like my kid.


*****

real quick... also i have no idea if this has anything to do with anything... but he has recently been like snorting really loud. he is like gasping for air and seems like he is choking or something while trying to breathe in... its really loud and its scares me like he is gonna just stop breathing or pass out... it usually last about 20-40 seconds. i try to help him breathe by pushing on his lungs after he starts it and i cant tell if it helps but he stops after a bit. any ideas?






-performanceknls
I was feeding him twice a day and about 2 cup fulls per bowl. i go based off the serving suggestions on the puppy gold (wolf king) food. He is now eating maybe 1 bowl a day though and that is throughout the day he eats.


-beccaboo
appreciate the help, i am definitely going to be looking into getting the dog health insurance. i had heard of it before but like most people i guess it takes something to scare you to make it serious.

-Sydney
I have no idea why he was sick before... which was really suspicious. the breeder told me he had a stomach flu and wasnt eating and got really skinny... but i think it was more serious because when we got him he was still having diherrea and was super skinny for 11 weeks (like bones stuck out). when i did the blood work and took him to the vet they didnt tell me anything about why he was sick or anything so i dropped the issue at that point.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is that a measured cup or a bowl full. IMO you are feeding too much time to back off the food just a bit. Also the snoring sounds like an elongated palette. It is nothing to worry about, when I have more time I will post more.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Is that a measured cup or a bowl full. IMO you are feeding too much time to back off the food just a bit. Also the snoring sounds like an elongated palette. It is nothing to worry about, when I have more time I will post more.


he is awake when he does it.. i only say this because you said snoring... but he is snorting when he makes that sound. thanks for the help. ill look in to measuring out his food more. and its 2 measured cups per bowl.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The snorting sounds like a reverse sneeze, which is often caused by an elongated palette in brachycephalic (sp?) dogs. The only one of my dogs who does not do this (or very rarely) is my EB, which is the one who is supposed to make noises like that lol. My pug does it a lot, and I find the best way to help end it is to plug her nostrils for a second or two, and then she kind of builds up pressure, and when I let go she super sucks lol. Lady does it about once a day, but not as violently as Raisin, after a few secs Lady is back to normal, Raisin sometimes goes for 20-30 secs, sometimes nearly a minute.

Here's a link, the second dog really is doing it very mildly, my pug is even way louder, the Italian greyhound is more on par with how my guys sound, but they are faster.

Reverse Sneezing in Dogs


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

how old and how big is your pup? 4 cups is alot of food. lacey eats that and she is 2 1/2 yrs old and 65 lbs. and even then she could stand to eat less.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> how old and how big is your pup? 4 cups is alot of food. lacey eats that and she is 2 1/2 yrs old and 65 lbs. and even then she could stand to eat less.


Romeo is 7 months and he is probably around 50-60 pounds based on the fact that he was 40lbs when he was 5 and 1/2 months and has gotten noticeably heavier. he is very slim slender body frame, and ill just post a picture so you can see. this is from just right now...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Since this thread has been started has Romeo eaten? 
If not go get some Nu-Cal (any petstore carries it. 
You will put a fingure size line on your finger and then stick into his mouth. 
Nu-Cal is straight protien and nutrition to help the dog when not eating. It melts fast so no spitting out. 

Take the dog off of all kibble and make your dog some boiled chicken / broth. 
Go get a bag of chicken thighs/legs about 5 bucks at Walmart 
Boil it until it falls off the bone. Take the bone out and scoop out about a cup of shredded meat / broth. See if the dog will eat it. 
If the dog will not just give some of the broth. 

meat/broth = protein & fat 
broth = fat 

This will help to start settling the stomach & give a little nutrition 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like too much food. 4 cups a day is a lot for some dogs I would suggest with holding food (assuming he has been picking at his food, if he has totally gone off food for a day or two without eating do what deb said above) for 24 hours then starting him back at 1.5 cups per feeding. If he is still leaving food in the bowl then go back to 1 cup every meal. The reason to withhold food is to get him hungry again and wanting to eat. Each dog is different and you just need to adjust the food accordingly, if he loses weight and looks thin then add more food start with adding 1/4 cup at a time sometimes that is all it takes. good luck let us know what you decide to do and how he does.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Since this thread has been started has Romeo eaten?
> If not go get some Nu-Cal (any petstore carries it.
> You will put a fingure size line on your finger and then stick into his mouth.
> Nu-Cal is straight protien and nutrition to help the dog when not eating. It melts fast so no spitting out.
> ...


Yes he is back to eating, i think you guys were right about him eating to much. it seems like he wasnt eating enough but i guess we just didnt know how much he should be eating... his stool is solid again so i am guessing that he was acting wierd and had a mushy stool because he ate something weird or something. i am wondering what i can do about his non-athletic problems though? does anyone else have a pitbull that gets tired after 1 or 2 miles of running? i feel like im dragging him on the leash at anything more then 3 miles... any advice?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well he looks like a bully rather than a pit bull and he looks like he is not built to run! lol each dog is different and he wants to be a couch potato!  Yes I have few dogs like that and it is normal, just like some ppl are not athletic some dogs are not athletic.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Will you come run my dog for 3 miles?! Pplllllleeeeeaaassseee!! I wish I was as athletic as my dog


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Well he looks like a bully rather than a pit bull and he looks like he is not built to run! lol each dog is different and he wants to be a couch potato!  Yes I have few dogs like that and it is normal, just like some ppl are not athletic some dogs are not athletic.


really? he looks like he is not built to run? lol i dont see it. i guess i always thought since he is skinny and slim that he would be able to run because its in his genes... i would definitely rather have him like this though because ive seen some of my friends Pitbulls and they can run but they never stop going crazy most the time...

-sydney
yah if you live near san diego you can bring your dog over whenever and ill run with it.  i find it motivating to run with someone else especially a dog, must be a guy thing... :roll:


----------

